# You, your instrument and musical expression



## lucnijs (May 31, 2010)

Hi!

Recently I've read some articles in which some statements about musical expression made me wonder what musicians would really think about it.
So I've made a very simple poll with only two questions.
It would be really wonderful if you could take this poll...
You can also find the statements that there made me make this poll.

link for the poll:
http://sites.google.com/site/murmivragenlijst/

Thank you very much!!!

Luc


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

> Recently I've read the following in an article by P. Auslander: "To be an accomplished guitarist in the eyes of this audience therefore is to appear to be able to subdue the guitar, which means that the guitar has to be constructed in performance as SOMETHING THAT PRESENTS OBSTACLES FOR THE PLAYER TO SURMOUNT, something that RESISTS the player in some way and is not simply a tool that yields readily to his or her use." (Auslander, P. Lucille Meets GuitarBot: Instrumentality, Agency, and Technology in Musical Performance. In: Theatre Journal, 61(4), 603-616.)


That sounds like a statement from someone who isn't a musician...

and lo and behold, he isn't

On to the poll question itself.



> Do you think that, during music performance, "struggling" (see quotes above) with your musical instrument is necessary to be able to play with expression? *


Really...? Full expresion comes from mastery of your instrument, not struggle. What garbage.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

I disagree strongly with those statements. When I play, I at least _try_ to play _with_ the instriment, not against it. When I play, ideally, I am one with my instrument. I do agree that there is some kind of struggle, but it is important to remember that the struggle is between the soloist and the accompanist (pianist, orchestra, whatever). At times, there isn't even a struggle, but cooperation and support.

As Rasa pointed out in another thread, wealth of expression comes from mastery of the instrument, not the struggles you have with it. Only when your instrument is fully mastered, can you have complete expressive control over it.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Rasa said:


> Full expresion comes from mastery of your instrument, not struggle.


That reminds me of a guy I once knew who was very talented, but he never practiced. He thought practicing ruined the spontaneity of the performance. He ended up working for the phone company.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm not sure where you see the link. Mastery doesn't come from not practicing... 

You struggle with your instrument on stage, you're a dunce, nothing more.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Am I messed up or is there another identical thread with the same bad link?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Rasa said:


> I'm not sure where you see the link. Mastery doesn't come from not practicing...


The link is, though he was talented, his lack of mastery caught up with him, and he ended up behind a desk having nothing to do with music or his talent.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

kv466 said:


> Am I messed up or is there another identical thread with the same bad link?


I think four have been started.


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

Threads merged. I left one, in case anyone had anything else to add.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't consider playing my flute a struggle with itself. I play_ through _my instrument. It's a medium. It's more of a struggle just to do it _right_.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I think in this case, a useful cliche is the compliment: "You make X look so easy."


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

If i wasn't confident with my ability to play my guitar, I wouldnt get on the stage. The only struggle I ever have with an instrument is putting it down.


----------



## lucnijs (May 31, 2010)

*UPDATE - follow up topic for "You, your instrument and musical expression"*

Hey all,
thank you all for taking the poll. Up until now almost 100 people have answered my question. results can be consulted via the poll-website (see link on the right of the page).

As you will see, some comments mention that "being at one" with the instrument is important.
This is a way of conceiving the musician-instrument relationship that interests me a lot.

Maybe this could be a follow up topic of the poll (but please, if you haven't done it yet, take the poll and share your comments on it: http://sites.google.com/site/murmivragenlijst/).

What does the the expression "being at one with the instrument" mean? How do we know/feel/... it when it is the case? Can we see it when watching/listening to other musicians? Is it something musicians should pursue? … 
These questions are only possibilities, incentives to reply and share your insights on the matter. When replying to this message, please don't limit yourself to them but share your thoughts freely. Maybe it is interesting to keep on mentioning if your professional or not and which instrument you play.

Hope to read about your insights … don't hesitate, your thoughts on this topic matter!

Greetings,
Luc


----------

